# English cocker's



## ICU2012 (Jul 14, 2017)

I'm potentially looking for a new upland dog and english cocker spaniels have come highly suggested. Looking for reputable breeders here in Ga that will have pups between now and october. thanks in advance


----------



## Kline2054 (Jul 15, 2017)

get a boykin


----------



## AceOfTheBase (Jul 15, 2017)

*?*



Kline2054 said:


> get a boykin



why, over an English Cocker ??


----------



## GLS (Jul 15, 2017)

I have no connection to these folks, but from what another breeder (of another breed) tells me, these are top dogs:
http://www.coveyflushkennels.com/


----------



## Kline2054 (Jul 16, 2017)

AceOfTheBase said:


> why, over an English Cocker ??



a boykin is a better upland dog as well as a better all around dog in my personal opinion. Others may disagree


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 16, 2017)

ICU2012 said:


> I'm potentially looking for a new upland dog and english cocker spaniels have come highly suggested. Looking for reputable breeders here in Ga that will have pups between now and october. thanks in advance



Sent you a link in a private message hope that helps


----------



## GLS (Jul 16, 2017)

No question that Boykin's can be a good selection, but I've noticed a trend towards EC's with friends and acquaintances in this area.  One man I know is into his second decade with EC's and they have been outstanding in the field.  One of his late dogs had the odd ball talent of finding and retrieving box turtles on woods walks.  He told a herpetologist about the talent and lent the dog to him for a half day and he found and retrieved 19 box turtles on his place.


----------



## ICU2012 (Jul 17, 2017)

I've spoke with some good buddies who train dogs and work on quail preserves. All of them said the same thing, boykins used to be great dogs bye their popularity has caught up and it's hard to get a really good dog. Not that I couldn't possibly get one that's super reliable and driven, but the likelihood is less than if I went with a cocker. Boykin was initially what I was after but I've changed my direction a bit. Like everything's else there's good and bad for both breeds.


----------



## Melvin4730 (Jul 20, 2017)

There's a few litters of English Cockers available in the gon classifieds

http://www.gon.com/classifieds/animals-and-supplies


----------



## Kline2054 (Jul 20, 2017)

ICU2012 said:


> I've spoke with some good buddies who train dogs and work on quail preserves. All of them said the same thing, boykins used to be great dogs bye their popularity has caught up and it's hard to get a really good dog. Not that I couldn't possibly get one that's super reliable and driven, but the likelihood is less than if I went with a cocker. Boykin was initially what I was after but I've changed my direction a bit. Like everything's else there's good and bad for both breeds.



the same can be said about labs or golden retrievers or any other breed.


----------



## Melvin4730 (Jul 20, 2017)

I don't agree Boykins are better upland dogs than field bred cockers. Boykins are better Retrievers on average, will make a good little dove or duck dog. No way they burn up a quail field like a cocker. An English Cocker from hunting lines is a special thing to watch in the field.


----------



## Kline2054 (Jul 20, 2017)

majority of people around here are using boykins as flush dogs and upland dogs over cockers


----------



## Melvin4730 (Jul 20, 2017)

Most hunting plantations use cockers.

Don't get me wrong, I like boykins.


----------



## Melvin4730 (Jul 20, 2017)

Cockers are little hunting machines


----------



## ICU2012 (Jul 28, 2017)

Well boys, change of plans. My lab passed away today, only 8 years old and truly my best friend. I'm fortunate to lay him down 100 yards from where he picked up his duck at barely 7 months old. CensoredCensoredCensoredCensored of a dog and I'll never replace him. But I may be on the market for a good lab since I do more duck hunting than anything else


----------



## GLS (Jul 28, 2017)

That's a tough loss.  You have all of us dog owners condolences.  Gil


----------



## Water Swat (Jul 29, 2017)

Melvin4730 said:


> I don't agree Boykins are better upland dogs than field bred cockers. Boykins are better Retrievers on average, will make a good little dove or duck dog. No way they burn up a quail field like a cocker. An English Cocker from hunting lines is a special thing to watch in the field.




True story. And I'm 100% a Boykin guy. The cocker won't hold a candle to them in the duck swamp or dove field. But they are machines doing upland work.


----------



## king killer delete (Jul 29, 2017)

Brit or Boykin. Great breeds. Lab trainers be aware you can not pound on these breeds. The are great dogs and require allot of love and praise. I also love the German short hair.


----------



## jbroadnax (Aug 1, 2017)

I have owned many of both.   I choose the cocker every single time for upland hunting...hands down.   I have two now...I use them for flushing and retrieving.   They are awesome pets and smarter than some people i know.


----------



## king killer delete (Aug 2, 2017)

jbroadnax said:


> I have owned many of both.   I choose the cocker every single time for upland hunting...hands down.   I have two now...I use them for flushing and retrieving.   They are awesome pets and smarter than some people i know.



Good dogs but I worry about eye injurys. Big bulging eyes worry me.


----------



## jbroadnax (Aug 3, 2017)

king killer delete said:


> Good dogs but I worry about eye injurys. Big bulging eyes worry me.




No idea what you are talking about.. English Cockers...not plain old American cocker spaniels.  They don't have big bulging eyes.  Or at least I have never seen one....


----------

